# Need help understanding pocket hole jig situation...



## Wolf_22 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm using 4x4s for workbench legs. The bench surface (top) is to be supported by some 2x4s but I need to tie the 2x4s to the 4x4 legs. My thought was to use pocket holes coming up through the top portion of the 4x4s and using 1.25" pocket hole screws to drill into the 2x4s... Would this be okay? (See attached image to better illustrate my thoughts. The design is made in Sketchup, for anyone interested.)

If the pocket hole approach would work, then...


Will 1.25" screws suffice?
How far from the edge should I drill the holes? I was thinking anywhere between .5" to .75" should work...
What size bit should be used for this if I use one of those Kreg jigs?


Any feedback on this would be appreciated.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Why use pocket holes, just drive 2 1/2" long screws through the tenon into the 2 X 4's from the inside. The pocket hole screws are only going to catch the bottom inside corner of the 2 X 4 which can easily break.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I built two tables and used plain ol' drywall screws. For insurance, I put a smear of Titebond III where the wood pieces went together.


----------



## Wolf_22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Frank, I guess I thought it would be a proper way to tie the 2x4s to the 4x4s. (I supposed I shouldn't concern myself as much with what's proper and just instead focus on utility.) I might still use a pocket hole but maybe just 1 on each side of the 4x4 underneath the 2x4, that way I could have that + maybe your idea (which I had also considered doing, too). Just not sure, really. Maybe there really isn't a "best way?"

Pineknot, using glue is something I plan on doing, too, especially where the 2 2x4s come together at the corner. What's your experience been with Titebond? Pros? Cons?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pocket hole joinery is just not appropriate for a work bench. For the bench you want strength, not hiding screws. Personally I would use lag bolts. And yes, a little glue would not hurt.


George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The ultimate would be to use carriage bolts through the apron into the tenon on the legs.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wolf, 
I agree with George that pocket screws are not the right choice for building a sturdy workbench. 
I prefer 3” framing or decking screws over what others are calling sheet rock screws. The SR screws have much less strength than the framing/decking screws. The F/D screws are designed with heavier shanks and are coated for easier drive. 
A bottom shelf or at least bracing on the lower part of your legs will add much strength to your bench.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would just glue and nail it. No need for stupid kreg screws.


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd use lag bolts like others have suggested or just regular screws through the 2x4.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wolf, If you are designing your bench at this point, you should re consider the whole thing. A bench will have a considerable amount of lateral force exerted from time to time on the joint where the legs are fixed to the bench top. The joints used must prevent racking if you want this bench to last. The legs as you have drawn, has about 1/2 of the wood cut away so the leg is flush with the outer edges, making it very weak.


----------

